# Favo(u)rite Swimwear Designers



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Ladies:

I'm looking for some suggestions on your favorite/favourite swimwear designers. I know there are a lot of smaller, regional operators out there and, with the internet, we can now order from ANYWHERE.

If you know someone who manufacturers really nice swimwear, please post their company name here so we can check them out.

SERIOUS ANSWERS ONLY, PLEASE![guys!]​
I put this in the Ladies' Lounge to encourage SERIOUS discussion. I am loathe to think that there may be some really good designers listed here and the thread will get pulled down if people get ridiculous/outrageous and post pix or get carried away...(like I got burned on the last "New Avatar Contest"...for those who remember).

Anyway, would LOVE to hear your input...wherever in the world you're located!

THANKS in advance! Hopefully, we'll ALL find some new sources for swimwear!

~SGW


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

After I posted this, I went to gf's house and she had a catalog from *venus.com*. They have a nice selection of one-piece; quite a few different styles, not just different colors of the same style.

Also saw some tankinis; their bikinis are cute, and the bottoms have good coverage. 

Saw some polka dot suits (I really like polka dots).


Saw *Tori Praver*'s website. The suits are too abbreviated for me, but I really like her pastel colors; lots of shades you don't ordinarily see!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a fan of Venus swimwear. I love their swimsuit buying guide.

My other place is athletica. A bit pricier but support and quality is better with their suits than Venus. I could do triathlons in those suits and everything stays right where it's supposed to. And they last for years even with daily wear. Oh and they are flattering.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm partial to Betsey Johnson swimwear.

I've read that miraclesuit is really awesome but I've never owned one.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I like Victoria's Secret's swimwear. Good quality, fashionable and lasts forever.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Regret likes both Venus and VS swimwear. Although, last year she bought a string bikini from a lingerie shop. It's pink and man, did it work when we were on vacation in OBX. Wish I could recall where she ordered it. Maybe from Spurst, which is one of our favorite clubwear/lingerie online shops.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Are you looking for sports wear for or beach and pool wear 

I like rebook for sport and speedo too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Normally I buy whatever fits and looks good from Target. That said, Athleta has pretty suits made from material that won't fall apart right away. You can get more coverage or less. And even those suits with more coverage don't look like granny swimsuits. You can mix and match the tops/bottoms.


Women's Swimwear | Athleta


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Miraclesuit dot com - great quality and construction, many styles, sizes are specified by your dress size, torso length and bra cup size.

I am tall/long torso, size 10, 36DD ... this is the only brand of swimsuit that fits me correctly, I love them!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the great start, everyone! I've got a few places to start digging around.

For the people who like the Victoria's Secret: how do the tops fit? I find their bras a BAD FIT for ME...so I'm wondering if their swimsuit tops will be a bad fit FOR ME also; do their suit tops fit like their bras?

Just found a site called *Orchid Boutique* that carries different brands. *Maaji swimwear* looks interesting...they're reversible!?! Maaji has an interesting suit on the Orchid Boutique site called 'Peaches and Wolves'. 

Checked out Maaji's site as well, different and cute!


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Are we looking more for workout/serious swimming suits, or more for casual pool lounging suits?

If its the former, I'm partial to my TYR - its chlorine-proof, has attractive styles/colors, and because it has that extra inner panel, provides the slimming effect of more casual suits while providing a good no ride, good coverage swim suit for Aqua Zumba.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Zena swimwear makes custom suits - I have a friend who has since had reduction but was a size 8-10 with F or GG boobs, I forget. Anyway, she LOVED that she could custom order a supportive top, strap width, cup style and pick the style of bottom she liked and the fabric choices. She preferred a 2-piece but without all the boob hanging out.

I need support on top (love a halter), medium coverage bottom, and if a one-piece, maybe rouching the tummy plus a long torso.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

For what it's worth my wife buys hers from Land's End. All styles and fairly conservative, but flattering.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Can I say I like your inclusive spelling of the thread title? You thought of our non-American visitors...


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm hoping we'll hear from Lyris and Bellavista as Summer just ended Down Under!


----------

